# Anonypwnies (Cyber-Terroristen) mischen sich sich in #OpGema ein



## Aufpassen (27. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine neu gegründete Gruppe von selbsternannten Cyber-Terroristen, namens Anonypwnies, mischen sich nun in der von Anonymous gestarteten "Operation GEMA" ein. 
Anonypwnies ist für die kürzlich erfolgten Angriffe auf die GIS & FDP verantwortlich gewesen.

Eine erste Stellungsnahme zur Gema wurde gestern Abend von Anonypwnies auf Youtube hochgeladen.



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren der GEMA,
> wir sind AnonyPwnies, eine neugegründete Gruppe von Cyber Terroristen.
> 
> Seit der letzten Mitteilung an Sie hat sich bezugnehmend auf die Situation der Internetplattform YouTube nichts geändert.
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BWzgAsD08wo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## skdiggy (27. Juli 2011)

Ich hoffe das sie etwas erreichen und drück denen auch ganz fest die daumen  auch wenn die gema die youtube sache nicht so einfach ändern wird

danke für die news


----------



## Scorpio78 (27. Juli 2011)

Sollen die mal ruhig die Gema rund machen!


----------



## JawMekEf (27. Juli 2011)

Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Sollen die mal ruhig die Gema rund machen!


 
Sign!


----------



## Conqi (27. Juli 2011)

Ich hab irgendwie das ganz miese Gefühl, dass dieses ganze Gecracke hier für Internet-Nutzer aus Deutschland ganz gewaltig nach hinten los gehen wird. Und seit dem Playstation-Network-Hack finde ich das ganze auch ehrlch gesagt nicht mehr unterstützenswert. Es wird nämlich immer ein paar schwarze Schafe geben und unter denen dürfen die unbeteiligten User dann leiden.
Aber solangs die Gema is, sollen se mal machen. Außerdem mag ich ihr Logo


----------



## Gast1668381003 (27. Juli 2011)

Sehr schön - hoffentlich machen die die "Gema" richtig platt 

Die Beschränkungen bei YouTube sind eine bodenlose Unverschämtheit !

Hoffentlich ändert sich dadurch was !


----------



## Rizoma (27. Juli 2011)

OMG nich noch so ein selbsternannter möchtegern "Robin Hood" Verein und dann noch dieser Name die sollen wieder in den Kindergarten gehen und da im Sandkasten Spielen.


----------



## Anchorage (27. Juli 2011)

Ich finde die Aktion gut wobei ich die Weiter Vorgehensweise nicht kenne. Aber Youtube freut sich bestimmt


----------



## Trefoil80 (27. Juli 2011)

Yeah, Gema-Bashing (ohne nachzudenken), olé ! 
Ist doch sowieso alles shice, Gratismusik für alle ! Geld für die Künstler ? Wieso das denn ? Die verdienen doch alle Milliarden von Euro, ne ?!...
Man man man...nachdenken ! 

Fraglich, ob sich YouTube über illegale Aktionen freuen kann...

Ich hoffe, die Hacker bekommen von Mutti mal schön den Hintern versohlt, wenn sie erwischt werden.


----------



## GTA 3 (27. Juli 2011)

Sehr gut ! Weiter so gegen GEMA!


----------



## butter_milch (27. Juli 2011)

Rizoma schrieb:


> OMG nich noch so ein selbsternannter möchtegern "Robin Hood" Verein und dann noch dieser Name die sollen wieder in den Kindergarten gehen und da im Sandkasten Spielen.


 
Alda! Nix gegen MLP, verstanden?! ^^

‪My Little Pony Friendship is Magic - Fluttershy Being "Assertive"‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Borkenkaefer (27. Juli 2011)

Als ob sie damit irgendwas erreichen. 
Irgendwie wirkt das ganze etwas lächerlich.


----------



## Adam West (27. Juli 2011)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Yeah, Gema-Bashing (ohne nachzudenken), olé !
> Ist doch sowieso alles shice, Gratismusik für alle ! Geld für die Künstler ? Wieso das denn ? Die verdienen doch alle Milliarden von Euro, ne ?!...
> Man man man...nachdenken !
> 
> ...


 
Soweit ich informiert bin, will die GEMA auch Gebühren für internationale Künstler (für deren hochgeladene Videos) beziehen. Nun frag ich dich, warum? Ich kann mich nicht entsinnen, das internationale Künstler um Zuschuss durch die GEMA gebeten haben und warum bitte muss eine deutsche Institution internationale Kunst "besteuern"? 

Erklär mir das mal bitte, denn mein Stand der Dinge und der mir bekannten Infos lässt die GEMA als ziemlichen Mistverein dahstehen!

MfG


----------



## HawkEy3 (27. Juli 2011)

Finde die Aktion jetzt schon sehr lustig.
"Anonypwnies" ,  Ihr Logo  und vor allem die Unterschrift "Ihr Cyberangriffszentrum"  
Humor haben sie ja.... aber ob das ganze was bewirken wird?
Andererseits ist "Terrorismus" bzw. eher dumme Jungenstreiche wohl nicht das richtige Mittel. Das spielt nur wieder den Demokratie Feinden der Union in die Hände wie dem Uhl der bestimmt wieder sagen wird: "Nur die anlasslose Massenüberwachung (aka Vorratsdatenspeicherung) kann uns gegen die Hacker Ponys schützen... "


----------



## geo (27. Juli 2011)

@ freyny80

 Künstler sollten ihr Geld so verdienen wie früher, mit live Auftritten von mir aus mit Werbung und mit ihrem eigenen Duft, aber Geld für alte Kamellen kassieren am besten noch dann wenn der Künstler schon lang unter der Erde ist 
Die Leute die bezahlen sollen, gehn hart arbeiten für ihre paar Kröten und diese Leute, sollen die faulheit mancher Künstler belohnen. 
Weißt du überhaupt wie viele Künstler nur ein oder 2 brauchbare Songs gebracht haben und trotzdem massig Kohle haben? Ja, wird von ganz alleine mehr. Ohne seit Jahren auch nur einen Finger krumm zu machen 

Die richtig guten Hacker sind wahrscheinlich alle mindestens so alt wie deine Mutti  

Ich bin auch nicht so glücklich über die Netzpiraten, aber offtmals kann ich ihre Beweggründe gut nach vollziehen. Auch wenn es nicht legal ist was sie machen, sie setzen sich für ihre Überzeugung ein und riskieren ganz bewußt hohe Geld oder Haftstrafen. 
Und das in diesem Fall für die Allgemeinheit und ohne Bezahlung!
Eigendlich sollte sich jeder Bürger über diese Aktion freuen, denn sie sind es ja die etwas davon hätten. Die GEMA ist darüber natürlich nicht glücklich, das intressiert aber doch auch keine Sau. Welcher Bürger braucht denn die GEMA 
Die paar Leute die da arbeiten werden Vorwerk Vertreter und gut iss


----------



## MARIIIO (27. Juli 2011)

Hm... wird wohl so langsam ein Hype mit dem Cyberterrorismus 

Bin mal gespannt, wie das weitergeht. Wenns nur darum geht Websites offline zu nehmen oder eigene Botschaften darauf zu veröffentlichen erleiden die Betrieber dadurch zwar einen gewissen schaden, aber ich denke nicht, dass sich auf dauer dadurch was ändert, da müssen dann schon andere Kaliber her...


----------



## Trefoil80 (27. Juli 2011)

Adam West schrieb:


> Soweit ich informiert bin, will die GEMA auch Gebühren für internationale Künstler (für deren hochgeladene Videos) beziehen. Nun frag ich dich, warum? Ich kann mich nicht entsinnen, das internationale Künstler um Zuschuss durch die GEMA gebeten haben und warum bitte muss eine deutsche Institution internationale Kunst "besteuern"?
> 
> Erklär mir das mal bitte, denn mein Stand der Dinge und der mir bekannten Infos lässt die GEMA als ziemlichen Mistverein dahstehen!
> 
> MfG



Die "britische GEMA" darf aber z.B. nicht in Deutschland Gebühren (für einen britischen Künstler) einziehen. Für Deutschland ist dafür halt die Gema zuständig (ein Kumpel von mir arbeitet bei der Gema).
Das ist nicht neu, nur halt für neue Medien wie YouTube.

@Geo
Ziemlich polemisch, Dein Post. Die armen Arbeiter, die steinreichen und faulen Künstler...
Und warum haben einige One oder Two-Hit-Wonders so viel Kohle? Nicht nur durch die Gema, sondern, weil sie das Geld clever angelegt haben...oder verprasst und jetzt pleite (Zlatko).


----------



## Adam West (27. Juli 2011)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Die "britische GEMA" darf aber z.B. nicht in Deutschland Gebühren (für einen britischen Künstler) einziehen. Für Deutschland ist dafür halt die Gema zuständig (ein Kumpel von mir arbeitet bei der Gema).
> Das ist nicht neu, nur halt für neue Medien wie YouTube.


 
und warum? Warum darf/soll eine deutsche Institution gebühren einziehen für internationale Kunst? Ich verstehe das Prinzip dahinter nicht! Soll das heißen die detusche GEMA zieht nur Gebühren für deutsche Künstler? Warum werden dann internationale Inhalte gesperrt?

MfG


----------



## geo (27. Juli 2011)

@ freyny80

 schon klar, wenn dein Kumpel dort arbeitet 

Ja, ja die sind schon sehr clever die Künstler die verdienen sogar noch Geld wenn sie unter der Erde liegen 
Ich bin nicht polemisch sondern du leicht naiv 

duck und wech


----------



## Trefoil80 (27. Juli 2011)

Adam West schrieb:


> und warum? Warum darf/soll eine deutsche Institution gebühren einziehen für internationale Kunst? Ich verstehe das Prinzip dahinter nicht! Soll das heißen die detusche GEMA zieht nur Gebühren für deutsche Künstler? Warum werden dann internationale Inhalte gesperrt?
> 
> MfG



Nee nee, die deutsche Gema zieht nicht nur die Gebühren für deutsche Künstler ein, sondern für alle Künstler, die ihre Musik in Deutschland vermarkten (nationale und internationale Künstler). Und so ist das überall geregelt.
Es werden ja auch nicht internationale Inhalte pauschal gesperrt, sondern nur die, die keine Gema-Abgabe zahlen wollen.

Im Gegensatz zu "Duck-und-Weg-Geo" diskutiere ich das gern aus.
Es wird halt immer gejammert, wenn zusätzliche Gebühren anfallen sollen. Dabei steht noch gar nicht fest, ob dem Endbenutzer dadurch zusätzliche Gebühren entstehen.

Hauptsache erstmal jammern und die Robin-Hood-Rächer feiern, ne Geo?
Ist halt nicht immer alles kostenlos...die Diskussion mit Dir über die "Yeah-alles-soll-kostenlos-sein-Mentalität" scheint nicht nur kostenlos zu sein, sondern sogar umsonst


----------



## Adam West (27. Juli 2011)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Nee nee, die deutsche Gema zieht nicht nur die Gebühren für deutsche Künstler ein, sondern für alle Künstler, die ihre Musik in Deutschland vermarkten (nationale und internationale Künstler). Und so ist das überall geregelt.
> Es werden ja auch nicht internationale Inhalte pauschal gesperrt, sondern nur die, die keine Gema-Abgabe zahlen wollen.
> 
> Im Gegensatz zu "Duck-und-Weg-Geo" diskutiere ich das gern aus.
> ...


 
Ich verstehe schon deine Ansicht. 
Was mir aber nicht einleuchtet, *warum *will die GEMA Gebühren haben? Aus welchem Grund?
Verwaltet die GEMA den Traffic der daruch entsteht oder was anderes? Ich verstehe einfach nicht, aus welchem Grund und mit welcher logischen Grundlage die GEMA Gebühren einziehen will. Wofür? Warum? Für wen? Wer bekommt das Geld? Wofür werden die Gebühren "verbraucht"?

Weißt ja, worauf ich hinaus will...

ps: Diskussionen sind doch ok  Ist ja ein Diskussionsthread 

MfG


----------



## Yellowant (27. Juli 2011)

Was einem zu denken geben sollte ist das Sie sich selber als Cyber Terroristen bezeichnen. Wir wissen alle wie viel Kohle der Staat investieren kann und auch tut wenns heißt "Kampf den Terroristen"


----------



## nyso (27. Juli 2011)

Adam West schrieb:


> Ich verstehe schon deine Ansicht.
> Was mir aber nicht einleuchtet, *warum *will die GEMA Gebühren haben? Aus welchem Grund?
> Verwaltet die GEMA den Traffic der daruch entsteht oder was anderes? Ich verstehe einfach nicht, aus welchem Grund und mit welcher logischen Grundlage die GEMA Gebühren einziehen will. Wofür? Warum? Für wen? Wer bekommt das Geld? Wofür werden die Gebühren "verbraucht"?
> 
> ...


 

Genau das ist halt deren Aufgabe
Gebühren einziehen und an die großen Publisher weiterleiten, die es dann, hoffentlich, an die Künstler weiterleiten.


----------



## Kev95 (27. Juli 2011)

Ach ja, die GEMA...  Macht den Abzockerverein platt!


----------



## Trefoil80 (27. Juli 2011)

Adam West schrieb:


> Ich verstehe schon deine Ansicht.
> Was mir aber nicht einleuchtet, *warum *will die GEMA Gebühren haben? Aus welchem Grund?
> Verwaltet die GEMA den Traffic der daruch entsteht oder was anderes? Ich verstehe einfach nicht, aus welchem Grund und mit welcher logischen Grundlage die GEMA Gebühren einziehen will. Wofür? Warum? Für wen? Wer bekommt das Geld? Wofür werden die Gebühren "verbraucht"?
> 
> ...



Jetzt verstehe ich, worauf Du hinauswillst. Die Gema kümmert sich um das Einsammeln der Gebühren, die dann teilweise an den Künstler (oder Publisher, je nach Vertrag) ausbezahlt werden und natürlich auch an die Gema selbst gehen (Verwaltungsaufwand, der zugegebenermaßen etwas kleiner ausfallen könnte --> Wasserkopf).

Stell' Dir mal vor, Du bist Künstler und hast einen Plattenvertrag über verkaufte Datenträger bzw. Downloads.
Und dann kommt YouTube, und die Leute kaufen Deine Platte nicht, aber auf YouTube hast Du x Mio. Klicks (womöglich auch noch mit YouTube-Downloadern runtergeladen und als MP3 gerippt). Davon hast Du aber nix. Da setzt die Gema in dem YouTube-Fall an.


----------



## Kev95 (27. Juli 2011)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Stell' Dir mal vor, Du bist Künstler und hast einen Plattenvertrag über verkaufte Datenträger bzw. Downloads.


 Dann ärgerst du dich natürlich darüber das jemand die GEMA abschießen will.

*Aber!* 
Die Gebühren, die sowie GEMA und GVU verlangen sind z.B. für kleine Onlineradios unter aller Sau...


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. Juli 2011)

Der Kapitalismus wird sowieso irgendwann ein Ende haben, und das ist der Anfang


----------



## Trefoil80 (27. Juli 2011)

@Kev95
Du bringst hier gerade Gema, GEZ und GVU völlig durcheinander. Wenn Du ernsthaft mitdiskutieren möchtest, informiere Dich bitte vorher.


----------



## Adam West (27. Juli 2011)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Jetzt verstehe ich, worauf Du hinauswillst. Die Gema kümmert sich um das Einsammeln der Gebühren, die dann teilweise an den Künstler (oder Publisher, je nach Vertrag) ausbezahlt werden und natürlich auch an die Gema selbst gehen (Verwaltungsaufwand, der zugegebenermaßen etwas kleiner ausfallen könnte --> Wasserkopf).
> 
> Stell' Dir mal vor, Du bist Künstler und hast einen Plattenvertrag über verkaufte Datenträger bzw. Downloads.
> Und dann kommt YouTube, und die Leute kaufen Deine Platte nicht, aber auf YouTube hast Du x Mio. Klicks (womöglich auch noch mit YouTube-Downloadern runtergeladen und als MP3 gerippt). Davon hast Du aber nix. Da setzt die Gema in dem YouTube-Fall an.


 
Alles klar. Würde das Prinzip nicht viel besser funktionieren, wenn das alles durch youtube selbst übernommen wird? Die GEMA behält sich Teile zur Deckung der eigenen Kosten ein. Sozusagen eine Institution, welche sich aufgrund "nobler"  Vorsätze selbst schafft, aber gleichzeitig auch was davon haben will. Also eine Art GEZ *hust* 

MfG


----------



## Kev95 (27. Juli 2011)

freyny80 schrieb:


> @Kev95
> Du bringst hier gerade Gema, GEZ und GVU völlig durcheinander. Wenn Du ernsthaft mitdiskutieren möchtest, informiere Dich bitte vorher.


 
*Tu ich?* 
GEMA ~ Musik die unter Lizenz der GEMA steht
GVU ~ Urheberrecht aller Art
GEZ ~ Fernsehmist


----------



## nyso (27. Juli 2011)

GEMA und GEZ sind staatliche Behörden, die GVU ist ein privater Lobbyverband OHNE jegliche Rechte. Sie tun nur immer so als wären sie wichtig


----------



## Trefoil80 (27. Juli 2011)

Kev95 schrieb:


> *Tu ich?*
> GEMA ~ Musik die unter Lizenz der GEMA steht *Jo*
> GVU ~ Urheberrecht aller Art *Verfolgung von Urheberrechts-Verletzungen*
> GEZ ~ Fernsehmist *Nicht nur Fernsehen, sondern auch Radio. Finanzierung der öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender und Infrastruktur*


 
siehe oben


----------



## Kev95 (27. Juli 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> die GVU ist ein privater Lobbyverband OHNE jegliche Rechte


Trotzdem wollen sie Geld... 



freyny80 schrieb:


> siehe oben


 Das was du da oben ergänzt hast ist mir klar. 
Ich betreibe ein Onlineradio...


----------



## nyso (27. Juli 2011)

Die können wollen was sie wollen^^ Sie arbeiten vorbereitend und nehmen kino.to etc off bevor die Publisher ENDLICH mit vernünftigen Bezahlangeboten in den Markt einsteigen. Das ist der Sinn der GVU.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. Juli 2011)

Die werden schon alleine wegen dem grossen Öffentlichen Interesse jahrelang eingesperrt.


----------



## Trefoil80 (27. Juli 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Die können wollen was sie wollen^^ Sie arbeiten vorbereitend und nehmen kino.to etc off bevor die Publisher ENDLICH mit vernünftigen Bezahlangeboten in den Markt einsteigen. Das ist der Sinn der GVU.



Und weil die Publisher noch keine Bezahlangebote haben ist es richtig, die Leistungen illegal in Anspruch zu nehmen? 

Die GVU verfolgt Urheberrechtsverletzungen, und zwar zu recht !
Ist ja nicht so, dass die Kino.to-Betreiber à la Robin Hood gehandelt hätten, sondern mit ihren illegalen Seiten (inkl. Bannerwerbung --> kommerzieller Zweck !) werden die nicht schlecht verdient haben (Sportwagen etc.).


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. Juli 2011)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Und weil die Publisher noch keine Bezahlangebote haben ist es richtig, die Leistungen illegal in Anspruch zu nehmen?
> 
> Die GVU verfolgt Urheberrechtsverletzungen, und zwar zu recht !
> Ist ja nicht so, dass die Kino.to-Betreiber à la Robin Hood gehandelt hätten, sondern mit ihren illegalen Seiten (inkl. Bannerwerbung --> kommerzieller Zweck !) werden die nicht schlecht verdient haben (Sportwagen etc.).



Doch toll wenn man ohne viel Arbeit einen Sportwagen kaufen kann

Es gibt unnötige Gesetze und eben auch Gesetze die sein sollten, aber das war schon immer so. Solange die Handlungen legal sind spielt das keine Rolle, ein schlechtes Gewissen hätt ich aber auch nicht. Ob jetzt der Darsteller X, 14 Ferraries eine Villa mit 48 Zimmern und 1 Lamborghini, statt 2 Lambos hat würde mir keine schlaflosen Nächte bereiten. Jedoch wenn ich daran denke das all 3 Sekunden ein Kind an Hunger stirbt. Da ist es schon fast lächerlich sich über so eine lapalie aufzuregen..  Da sitzen nämlich die Millionenschweren Typen. Körperlich geschadet wird auch keinem, und wenn die Stars mal nen Dollar wengier verdienen schadet das auch nicht, die können das Geld ja sowieso nicht alles ausgeben (ich meine 16 jährige Kids die für 300 Millionen Dollar mal eben als Jux ein Schloss kaufen weil sie ein bisschen vor der Kamera getänzelt haben), man sollte diesbezüglich auch mal seine Augen öffnen, so toll sind die nun auch wieder nicht das die so viel Geld zu Gute haben, oder was haben die der Welt so gutes getan?.

Da mach ich mir doch kein Gewissen mal kurz in nen Film reinzuschauen ob er gut ist oder nicht und es noch legal ist.

Glaube auch das viele einfach in Filme reinschauen und diese dann kaufen oder im Kino anschauen. Mal ehrlich man kauft ja auch die Katze (DVD, Kinoticket) im Sack, zurücktauschen kannst du es ja auch nicht wenn dir der Film nicht gefällt. Das ist nämlich sonst fast überall so, sogar beim Coiffeur bekommst du dein Geld zurück wenn dir die Frisur nicht passt


----------



## nyso (27. Juli 2011)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Und weil die Publisher noch keine Bezahlangebote haben ist es richtig, die Leistungen illegal in Anspruch zu nehmen?
> 
> Die GVU verfolgt Urheberrechtsverletzungen, und zwar zu recht !
> Ist ja nicht so, dass die Kino.to-Betreiber à la Robin Hood gehandelt hätten, sondern mit ihren illegalen Seiten (inkl. Bannerwerbung --> kommerzieller Zweck !) werden die nicht schlecht verdient haben (Sportwagen etc.).


 
Tja, das ist das interessante an rechtlichen Grauzonen^^

Sobald die Leistungen auf rechtlich fundiertem Boden und in guter Qualität zu guten Preisen verfügbar sind, nutze ich sie gegen bares.
Bis dahin sehe ich keine andere Möglichkeit als das man sich in einer Grauzone bewegt.


----------



## Kev95 (27. Juli 2011)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Die GVU verfolgt Urheberrechtsverletzungen, und zwar zu recht !
> Ist ja nicht so, dass die Kino.to-Betreiber à la Robin Hood gehandelt hätten, sondern mit ihren illegalen Seiten (inkl. Bannerwerbung --> kommerzieller Zweck !) werden die nicht schlecht verdient haben (Sportwagen etc.).


 
Naja wenn ich der Betreiber von Kino.to wäre, würde ich die Werbeeinnahmen auch mitnehmen.


----------



## nyso (27. Juli 2011)

Kino.to war aber echt dreist. Finds deswegen auch gut das sie weg sind. Alleine die Banner für die "kostenlosen" Abo-Downloadfallen, pfui Teufel.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. Juli 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Kino.to war aber echt dreist. Finds deswegen auch gut das sie weg sind. Alleine die Banner für die "kostenlosen" Abo-Downloadfallen, pfui Teufel.



Diese Abo-fallen-Banner geben sicher am meisten Cash 

Doch alles Geldgieriege Säcke


----------



## Kev95 (27. Juli 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Diese Abo-fallen-Banner geben sicher am meisten Cash


 Wer darauf reinfällt hat im Internet nichts verloren, tut mir leid.


----------



## nyso (27. Juli 2011)

Das ist Bullshit. Jeder hat das Recht sich im Internet zu bewegen. Seien es nun wir oder unsere Eltern/Großeltern, niemand sollte Angst haben müssen


----------



## Shizophrenic (27. Juli 2011)

Scorpio78 schrieb:
			
		

> Sollen die mal ruhig die Gema rund machen!



Sign!!!


----------



## BeerIsGood (27. Juli 2011)

Es geht ja teilweise so weit, dass Musik von klassischen Komponisten gesperrt wird, die eigentlich Allgemeingut ist und an der der "Urheber" selbst schon lange nichts mehr verdient . Natürlich müssen die Leute, die an der Aufnahme mitwirken auch was kriegen, aber das würde ich nicht mit einem Vertrag gleichsetzen. Für ein Konzert kriegt der Künstler auch nur einmal Geld. Da hat die GEMA nichts zu sperren.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. Juli 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Das ist Bullshit. Jeder hat das Recht sich im Internet zu bewegen. Seien es nun wir oder unsere Eltern/Großeltern, niemand sollte Angst haben müssen


 
Wenn eine Grossmutter mit einer Tausendernote winkend durch eine Grossstadt läuft wird sie diese wohl auch nicht lang in der Hand halten. Draussen sollte man auch keine Angst haben müssen, aber das ist numal die Realität. Einen Gesunden Menschenverstand ist einfach nötig in der heutigen Gesellschaft, sonst ist man schnell das Opfer. Das Internet ist nunmal kein Spielplatz.

Ich habe seit ich 15 bin Internet und da war auch der Handyboom gross, dennoch war ich noch nie so dumm so was abzuschliessen.

Zu einer Abofalle gehören auch die persönlichen Angaben, und wer die für einen Klingelton hergibt und sich nichts dabei denkt hat sowieso nichts an einem Computer verloren.


----------



## >JD< (27. Juli 2011)

die ganzen neu ernannten gerechtigkeits kämpfer gehen mir langsam auf den Keks
die wollen doch nur unruhestiften und aufmerksamkeit für sich selbst 
so wird sich nie etwas ändern oder glaubt ihr die Gema lässt sich von so ein paar sricptkiddies erpressen


----------



## totovo (27. Juli 2011)

Das hatten wir doch alles neulich schon mal...

Es ist für keinen Künstler hilfreich wenn ein Sinnlosverein wie die GEMA Geld für inhalte verlangt, die in anderen Länder kostenlos verfügbar sind, weil diese Titel von den Plattenlables oder den Künstlern selbst hochgeladen wurden! Zur freien Verfügung!!! Um Werbung zu machen!!!

In den USA, wo die meisten Tittel geuploadet wurden sind sie frei zugänglich, warum sollte das jemand zurverfügung stellen, auf Youtube, der damit ernsthaft Geldverdienen wollte? Das ist nunmal nicht der Zweck!


----------



## Rizoma (27. Juli 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> GEMA und GEZ sind staatliche Behörden, die GVU ist ein privater Lobbyverband OHNE jegliche Rechte. Sie tun nur immer so als wären sie wichtig



UI selten so nen Mist gelesen das sind alles 3 private Gesellschaften! Die haben nix mit dem Staat zu tun.


----------



## fac3l3ss (27. Juli 2011)

Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Sollen die mal ruhig die Gema rund machen!


 Fände ich super! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## MiToKo (27. Juli 2011)

totovo schrieb:


> In den USA, wo die meisten Tittel geuploadet wurden sind sie frei zugänglich, warum sollte das jemand zurverfügung stellen, auf Youtube, der damit ernsthaft Geldverdienen wollte? Das ist nunmal nicht der Zweck!


 In den fast allen Ländern gibt es Organisationen wie die GEMA. Nur in den anderen Ländern hat Youtube nen Vertrag mit denen, wo sie pro Lied Aufruf x-Cent bezahlen sollen. Dieses kriegen sie über die Werbung gedeckt. Nur hier in Deutschland ist es mit der GEMA so, dass sie so viel Geld pro Lied Aufruf (hab mal was von 12 Cent gelesen) verlangen, was Youtube nicht durch die Werbung reinkrieg. Also ist es im Endeffekt kein streit um das Recht, ob die GEMA Geld verlangen darf oder nicht, sondern es wird nur über den Betrag gestritten.

Ich hoffe diese Infos helfen euch, besser über das Thema diskutieren zu können.
MFG MiToKo


----------

